# "Meh" smilie



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm sure this has been requested before...

Would it be possible to get a "meh" smilie added to the standard list? The one below would be okay.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes, this would be great.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

:up:


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Bump.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)




----------

